# Help me..... I've had too much ruby love!



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is Ruby's most favourite thing in the whole wide world.
She Cries for it, pines for it, sleeps with it, chews it, throws it, plays fetch with it. 
She will spend ages just chewing it and crying over it......
Occasionally Ralph steals it and teases her.
She will wonder around the house crying and looking for it- 
after already losing his tail & back legs - tonight little yellow doggy has lost his nose 
How does it smell..... Awful!!! 
Do any of your have an absolute must for their toys?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has her bunny.. She's always had it. Goes to bed every night with her! She hasn't been bothered much with it during the day since Nina came along though.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

when I saw this I was thinking how could there ever be too much Ruby love. 
Jake has his puppy. He, for lack of any other word, sucks on it when he goes to sleep. It is dirty and smelly and he has literally sucked a bald spot on its head but he carries it every where. It is a must have and no one is allowed to touch it meaning willow. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph is just a wrecker of all things squeaky and cuddly,
We have half bits of cuddly toys laying about, just legs, heads or bodies - their toy box looks like a massacre!!
I bought them each a squeaky face ball the other day - Ralph had bitten it into a hundred pieces within minutes, I saved Ruby's one
I will do a before and after shot with the next one......


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes Dudley is the same as Ralph, he can't keep anything for long and I can't actually leave him with anything if I'm not there as he starts actually eating it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I would say maybe its a boy thing??? but jake likes to suck his puppy's head rather than bite it......
Ralph is on a one dog mission with any squeaky toy to get that squeak out in record time!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> This is Ruby's most favourite thing in the whole wide world.
> She Cries for it, pines for it, sleeps with it, chews it, throws it, plays fetch with it.
> She will spend ages just chewing it and crying over it......
> Occasionally Ralph steals it and teases her.
> ...


Too funny all the missing parts....do you find them??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Too funny all the missing parts....do you find them??


Yes - I tend to confiscate them once they've been chewed off. Ruby chews on them like its gum 
Tonight the nose came off & Ruby spent 10 minutes chucking it up in the air and patting it around


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Puppy is down an ear but I think it happened in a tug with penny when they were little. Moose is his back up. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - too cute, bless little jackey & his cuddlies x
A guy always like a back up or a spare moose!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I love your photo and what a timely thread. Since Poppy's adult teeth have appeared she is destroying things that were previously sacrosanct ....... her much loved little Kong ducky, which she's had since her first day with us, has just lost it's head (very sad) and her Kong rope-filled emu creature has had a frontal lobotomy. I keep finding random eyes and noses on the floor, it's quite disturbing. And yes, she chews them like gum too in a sort of the transcendental chewing trance


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha they look much loved toys, I keep trying to save yellow doggy from the jaws of Ralph! 
I will buy her a new one, exactly the same - but I bet she doesn't love it the same, I mean she really really really loves noseless, tailess, back legless doggy - (little weirdo ) 
She plays such a cute little game of fetch with him when I'm on the couch, and she puts him right into my hand for me to throw again & again x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw! that sounds so cute. Even when Poppy decapitates things I still look at her lovingly as she's doing it


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> I love your photo and what a timely thread. Since Poppy's adult teeth have appeared she is destroying things that were previously sacrosanct ....... her much loved little Kong ducky, which she's had since her first day with us, has just lost it's head (very sad) and her Kong rope-filled emu creature has had a frontal lobotomy. I keep finding random eyes and noses on the floor, it's quite disturbing. And yes, she chews them like gum too in a sort of the transcendental chewing trance


Must be a Poppy thing mine is the same. Toy box looks like a war zone with half eaten toys. I have managed to rescue a couple of Boycies by keeping them locked in his cage. It seems they have a mission to destruct.
The only things that have survived are old disgusting bones, stags.
Bits are also used as chewing gum and lay in the bottom of the box until required. I think it is so funny watching her throwing the bits around and chasing them.
Upside is that she has never chewed anything in the house. I gave her a pair of my old shoes when she first came and they are in bits in the box.
I can now hear her rattling Boycies cage to get at the toys. Funny dogs xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee, such an unassuming name for one whose mission is to lay waste to the toy box! How is your stamina holding up with whirlwind Boycie? Is it Beroccas for breakfast, lunch and dinner?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've had to take them away as they tend to eat the little pieces. Usually I find them by swiping their mouths but lately they are getting better and checking the piece as the minute my hands move away they chew and swallow. I wonder if this is why they seem so much heavier than they look. A toy piece repository.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Make sure you keep an eye on them when they have the smaller bits, I hadn't realised Dudley was actually eating his toys until I found a complete foxes leg (from a skinny fox) in his poo!! gave me a shock trying to work out what it was! but they can cause blockages, sometimes small bits gather together to make a bigger mass of 'stuff' 
We will have to do a thread with pictures of 'overloved' toys!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very true dawn, if you had seen the yellow squeaky ball head that Ralph had chewed into a hundred or so pieces, luckily he wasn't swallowing them, just spitting them out


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly definitely has a favourite...her fluffy toy dog 'Charlie'.... We're as bad as her for giving 'him' a name 

She's had him since coming home...










She just adores him...she never destroys him...just licks and nibbles at him 

He goes into her crate with her at night and as soon as we come back from our morning walk she goes to fetch him and plonks him the exact same spot in front of the TV EVERY morning (she's definitely a creature of habit) 

She gives him her treats and rescues him up onto the sofa awayfrom the Hoover ...
She's never been protective of him though and always brings him to you for you to play with her. 

I bought a backup buy of course it gets zero interest so I hope this one lasts...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Molly is V V V cute with her little Charlie!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cutest pictures ever of Molly - she is such a doll! Soooooo adorable - 
In fact if Molly wasn't a dog she would be a baby doll! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Molly looks adorable with her little teddy. She is so dainty


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*I'm now leg less!*

An updated pic of the little yellow dog who has had too much ruby love!
Unfortunately it received a bit more ruby love and has just lost his front legs...
Now squeakless, tailless, noseless, completely leg less, I'm afraid the days are numbered for squeaky yellow dog.........


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> An updated pic of the little yellow dog who has had too much ruby love!
> Unfortunately it received a bit more ruby love and has just lost his front legs...
> Now squeakless, tailless, noseless, completely leg less, I'm afraid the days are numbered for squeaky yellow dog.........


OMG too funny!! I think it's time to plan the funeral


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> OMG too funny!! I think it's time to plan the funeral


:rip:
I too think its time.......

No doubt if I bury it - this pesky pair of poos of mine will take great pleasure in digging up the dead!!!
Any excuse to start a new hole!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> :rip:
> I too think its time.......
> 
> No doubt if I bury it - this pesky pair of poos of mine will take great pleasure in digging up the dead!!!
> Any excuse to start a new hole!


Too funny well don't bury it in your yard that is just asking for trouble! Then it will come out posessed because you buried it kind of like that chucky doll


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Too funny well don't bury it in your yard that is just asking for trouble! Then it will come out posessed because you buried it kind of like that chucky doll


Hahaha I'll be haunted this halloween by the headless torso of the little yellow doggy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

For sure just go and dump it in a river somewhere ha! Ruby never needs to know just explain he went for a swim and never came back!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahah You scaring me now....
I'll be having nightmares about this little yellow doggy!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Hahah You scaring me now....
> I'll be having nightmares about this little yellow doggy!!


Ha!! Too funny! I'm sure that only happens in the movies but it is getting close to Halloween so...............


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just got Molly a new toy it's a turkey since it's Thanksgiving she loves him


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope you had a great sleep!! No weird plastic puppy dreams


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Just got Molly a new toy it's a turkey since it's Thanksgiving she loves him


Lucky Molly, I'm loving "Turk" he's very festive, and looks just ready for the oven in that pic! 
Thankfully no nightmares about yellow doggy, although strangely I haven't seen him this morning......?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Lucky Molly, I'm loving "Turk" he's very festive, and looks just ready for the oven in that pic!
> Thankfully no nightmares about yellow doggy, although strangely I haven't seen him this morning......?


you'll find him on your pillow when you wake in the night.......(creepy music!)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tracey, your house wasn't built on a Native American burial ground was it?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Arghhhhhhh!!! :behindsofa:
It's like a scene from rubber toy cemetery....... :rip:
Haha
I wouldn't be surprised if I woke up with just the little noseless head on my pillow...... Like the in the _*dogfather*_!! Ha
& ruby sat there merrily chomping on the rest of it like its gum!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It could be the best Halloween EVER! :rip:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha! Too funny! 
It could be the freakiest ever if yellow doggy gets his own way & makes an eerie appearance, his current location is unknown!!
I've started decorating the house, and ruby spends her time sat on the top of the stairs growling and barking at our friendly ghost....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Lucky Molly, I'm loving "Turk" he's very festive, and looks just ready for the oven in that pic!
> Thankfully no nightmares about yellow doggy, although strangely I haven't seen him this morning......?


Maybe he is regenerating his lost body parts and is waiting for the right time to come out of hiding


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Maybe he is regenerating his lost body parts and is waiting for the right time to come out of hiding


Haha your freaking me out now with very bizarre images in my warped mind


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha your freaking me out now with very bizarre images in my warped mind


:laugh: I'm sure Ruby would be happy!!


----------



## MrsP (Apr 29, 2013)

Humphrey has a duck that he has lovingly carried with him wherever he goes it has a squeak inside and he will happily sit for hours on end ( it probably isnt hours but it feels like it) and squeak the squeak over and over as he holds it in his mouth, thankfully he doesnt take duck to bed as he has his puppy blanket! 

love how other cockapoos have compainions that they show lots of love to i thought it was just Humphrey! 

Hannah x


----------

